# Performing Global Updates

## kowral135

Wenas gente! Le estaba aciendo un emerge --sync al portage i veo que en el final me sale el mensaje siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2007
> 
> (Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)
> ...

 

Muchas veces me ha salido y no le he echo caso, alguien me podría decir que representa? (Idea mental:Que cierran el segundo quadrimestre del año (con beneficios estilo la Bolsa?).)

Entonces si representa que es importante hay que hacer algo al respecto? 

Gracias de antemano!

P.D. Es de esos interrogantes que si no los aclaras no se puede uno ir a dormir tranquilo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> P.D. Es de esos interrogantes que si no los aclaras no se puede uno ir a dormir tranquilo.

 

Es cierto... Nunca le presté atencion, no creo que sea nada para desesperarse tampoco pero me sumo al petitorio, algún viejo usuario de gentoo que sepa a que se refiere?

La idea mental en mi caso es que hacen modificaciones sobre el perfil que se esté usando en ese momento para aprovechar quizás alguna funcionalidad nueva, corregir algun problema o similar. Puede ser?

Una especie de "Service Pack"?? jeje

Salud!

----------

## kowral135

JeJe xD Despertando nuestro ànimo para saber de donde salen las cosas! En espera de la respuesta....

----------

## achaw

Tienen el metadata-transfer desactivado en make.conf?

Saludos

----------

## kowral135

Metadata-transfer....nosé exactamente que es. Entonces hay que tenerlo activado, o no?

----------

## achaw

Mi pregunta es si despuesde hacer un sync hace un emerge metadata...Creo que dice algo asi "Updating portage cache"....

Saludos

----------

## kowral135

A vale! La verdad es que no...emerge --metadata pues, lo estoy haciendo y si, me sale tal mensaje de "Update Portage cache", entonces tema solucionado, no?

----------

## achaw

No no...nunca dije eso. Proba despues del metadata haber si el error continua...Si no...habra que buscar por otro lado  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## kowral135

Vale! Hago un llamamiento a la comunidad, haganlo en sus kasas....xD Esta mañana en el emerge --sync ya no me salía, kizá ya no salga hasta X tiempo.

----------

## sefirotsama

Es puramente informativo.

----------

## ensarman

 *achaw wrote:*   

> No no...nunca dije eso. Proba despues del metadata haber si el error continua...Si no...habra que buscar por otro lado 
> 
> 

 

error??? no veo que a nuestro amigo le haya aparecido ningun errror. 

eso nos ha pasado a todos y a mi tambien me da curiosidad y creo que por mi deduccion ese mensajito sale cuando se modifica el /usr/portage/profiles/. osea se actualiza los profiles y algunos archivos como use.desc, use.local.desc, etc

bueno, esa es mi teroria porque esos archivos siempre tienen que cambiar para mejorar la distribucion y que tenga un optimo desempeño con los nuevos paquetes que hay.

la verdad es mi teoria y no necesariamente es lo que sucede cuando aparece este mensajito

----------

## achaw

"Error" "mensajito"...papa, patata  :Smile: 

Si, a mi tambien me ha aparecido alguna que otra vez...

Saludos

----------

